
Ask HN: Why do solitaire random deals never seem random - Jemm
On computer solitaire games, either PC, Mac or mobile, random deals seem to not be random at all.
======
throwaway5250
Perhaps because the subset of all possible deals that "seem" not entirely
random to human eyes is immense.

------
davelnewton
Without any analysis, this "seems" to be somewhat spurious.

TL;DR: Default RNGs aren't generally cryptographically random.

That said, the human mind is good at finding patterns where there aren't any,
e.g., apophenia, pareidolia, etc.

~~~
Jemm
I use "seem" as I have not done a thorough analysis, so yes, anecdotal.

